# ATV Plowing



## ericash25 (Oct 27, 2015)

Last year I bought a 1999 Yamaha Grizzly 600 and a cycle county plow for it. I know in Pennsylvania it is illegal to ride ATVs on public roads but I was wondering if it still is if it is for snow plowing reasons. Last year all I did was go up the street about 100 feet to a neighborhood but this year i was looking to go up to a bigger neighborhood about a quarter to half a mile down the street. Last year I did not see any cops so that is why I still do not know. If anyone lives around the same area I live in Downingtown about an hour outside of Philly. Thanks.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

May want to give the DMV a call and see if you can register it and get it tagged. I personally have no idea regarding your state and local laws.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

You might also check with your city hall, our town allows golf carts, atv, and utv's on the roads within the city limits as long as you have insurance and pay a $15 permit fee.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

When its snowing and you have a plow on the front of your atv, I don't think anyone will think twice about what you're doing. 

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

skorum03;2051851 said:


> When its snowing and you have a plow on the front of your atv, I don't think anyone will think twice about what you're doing.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it.


I would worry about it. lol

Call your local PD or DMV for the real answer.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

skorum03;2051851 said:


> When its snowing and you have a plow on the front of your atv, I don't think anyone will think twice about what you're doing.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

These guys will know more about it than me since I just plow for fun  but I think you need to follow local or state laws concerning warning lights, insurance, and business licence if you're plowing for money. I've followed all our local laws concerning permits for year round street driving and added a few things that aren't required for UTV's like turn signals and extra tail/brake lights.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

This page has some info on atv registration in Pennsylvania, what town do you live in? I can try to lookup some local laws.
http://www.dmv.org/pa-pennsylvania/other-types-of-vehicles.php


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

And according to this page: http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/forestry/recreation/atv/atvregistration/index.htm

Who must register and title?
All ATVs in Pennsylvania, _*except ATVs used solely for business*_ or agricultural purposes, need to be registered and titled with DCNR


----------



## ericash25 (Oct 27, 2015)

Mike_;2051982 said:


> This page has some info on atv registration in Pennsylvania, what town do you live in? I can try to lookup some local laws.
> http://www.dmv.org/pa-pennsylvania/other-types-of-vehicles.php


I live in Downingtown, Pa in upper uwchlan township


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Found this site if it pertains to your town, I'll have to keep looking but the one section does say this so they may be a way to drive on street for snow removal.
http://ecode360.com/6452240

_The definition of ATV excludes golf carts, construction machines, utility vehicles used for business operations, agriculture, yard work, landscaping, *snow removal*_


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Got that info from a link off the main site http://www.downingtown.org/ all other laws seem to revert back to state laws.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn Mike, you're doing a lot of research that the OP could/should have done himself. Kudos to you!


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Harleyjeff;2055926 said:


> Damn Mike, you're doing a lot of research that the OP could/should have done himself. Kudos to you!


Thanks, hell I'm new on the site just trying to help if I can and learn along the way.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mike_;2055934 said:


> Thanks, hell I'm new on the site just trying to help if I can and learn along the way.


Very nice of you. Keep it up.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

It really depends on your local cops... I know where you are located and they maybe a little bit more picky than here... You will prob be fine but dont wanna tell you that for sure... Id call the local pd and ask them if with a snow storm they would allow short travel to help neighbors out..

I took my atv about 2 miles down the road here to get gas for it and wasnt worried about it considering I was having a hard time traveling on the road in 4wd let alone everyone else


----------

